# Monitor wird zeitweise kurz  schwarz  :(



## Fillmore (5. August 2017)

Hallo Forum,
seit dem ich Winows 10 habe, ist mir aufgefallen, dass mein Monitor hin und wieder sporadisch sowohl in Games als auch auf dem Desktop für 2-3 Sekunden schwarz wird. Also er zeigt ein schwarzes Bild an. Ich streame dabei und auf dem Stream ist dieses schwarze Bild nicht zu sehen.  Die Kabel sitzen aber alle fest, wenn ich mit den Füßen unter dem Schreibtisch dran "rumfummel" passiert nichts. Also ein "Wackler" ist es nicht.
Einer eine Idee was es sein kann? Bin ratlos.

Monitor : ACER G276HL

Danke


----------



## teachmeluv (5. August 2017)

Worüber ist der Monitor angeschlossen?


----------



## IICARUS (5. August 2017)

Bei mir kommt es vor wenn jemanden den Fernseher hinter mir an macht der auch mit am Rechner dran ist.
Anfangs als ich den Fernseher mit angeschlossen hatte, hatte ich das selbe auf meinem Monitor und merkte nicht das es vom einschalten des Fernsehers kam.


----------



## DKK007 (5. August 2017)

Da wird wohl die Auflösung umgestellt.


----------



## -RedMoon- (5. August 2017)

habe seit Win10 den gleichen Effekt. Konnte keine Lösung finden. Meine HW ist OK


----------



## Fillmore (5. August 2017)

Also ich hatte hin und wieder mal das Problem, wenn ich raus "getapped" habe um den OBS zu checken und wieder rein, dass er mir am Monitor gezeigt hat "Falsche Frequenz - kann nicht angezeigt werden".
Wie gesagt, es ist sporadisch. Der PC läuft heute wieder seit 18 Uhr und ich hatte nur am Anfang in den ersten 30 Minuten so 3-4 mal dieses Schwarte Bild.

Angeschlossen per HDMI


----------



## DKK007 (5. August 2017)

Könnte auch am Treiber liegen.


----------



## wuselsurfer (6. August 2017)

Fillmore schrieb:


> Der PC läuft heute wieder seit 18 Uhr


Wo bleiben die Hard- und Softwareangaben?


----------

